# broken toe?



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Is my puppy's toe broken? Has anyone else experienced this problem with their puppy or dog?















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Could be dislocated. Take it to the vet, that's the only way to be sure!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

like fishinrob said take him to the vet. the vet is the only way to tell if it is broken and if it is they will be able to help heal it. when in doubt bring him to the vet.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> like fishinrob said take him to the vet. the vet is the only way to tell if it is broken and if it is they will be able to help heal it. when in doubt bring him to the vet.


:goodpost:


----------

